# Don't ya hate....



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

When home owners find it necessary to watch you (and or talk to you) while your work?

Went to install a new shower mixing valve, and bath tub today. I've been doing lots of commercial work the past few years, I actually haven't installed a tub in 2 years....:blink:

I made so many stupid mistakes.....not that I didn't do a good job, it looks great, but when I'm supposed to be focusing on my task, I have to answer stupid questions like "yeah every fixture needs a vent" or "minimum 1/4" per foot fall" or any other stupid question you get asked by the home owner.

So does anyone have any tips to get them off your case? I tried being silent and even acting angry on the wall not being square. Nothing much worked.

Just another reason why I like commercial work......


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Some will stay and watch and talk. Just be confident and professional. 
It doesn't bother me at all, actually can be very interesting. What I don't like is when I need to leave the room for whatever reason and they are talking a mile a minute. What I don't like is contradicting my work and being a pest. 
On a Shower reno I was busting through concrete to replace old cast iron trap customer thought that was the stupidest thing he'd ever heard of. I had to stop and explain that it's always best to replace as much as possible so that his new shower is trouble free for years to come. This man was hacked off and never really got it but eventually got out of the way. This was a bid job under a GC.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Try giving them tasks to do.

Do u have a rag?
?
Do u now where your water shut off is?

If your rodding a drain have them run fixtures to test.

Try to find a way to make them feel helpful.

Of course this isn,t with every customer.

O
in resi service u have to learn diagnose the job and the customer


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't mind customers watching me.. when they find out that I can't work and listen at the same time while the clock ticking away, their money leaving the account.. they leave me alone.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> When home owners find it necessary to watch you (and or talk to you) while your work?
> 
> Went to install a new shower mixing valve, and bath tub today. I've been doing lots of commercial work the past few years, I actually haven't installed a tub in 2 years....:blink:
> 
> ...


DO NOT MOVE TO OKLAHOMA it's in the customer code book they must watch, and tell you they used to do plumbing. They must also tell you how long they have known the owner.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

That code also applies in Wisconsin. How is it possible that every single persons uncle was a plumber? I mean really there just aren't that many


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just tell them it costs extra if they want to watch or converse while I work. No free plumbing lessons!:yes:


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

A customer told me a good story (while he watched me work) he owned a heating company before and 1 of his techs went to service a unit. The tech never saw the unit before, so he told he homeowner to go by the thermostat and when he knocks on the floor, turn up the heat. So the tech read the manual and would hear footsteps going back to the stairs, so he would knock and the guy would race back to turn up the heat. He did this till he found what he needed in the manual. I laughed and then asked the guy to go flush the toilet, wait till it fills up and then flush again and again. I heard him laughing as he walked up the stairs.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Regular time if I'm left to get my job done.

Time and a half if they want to watch.

Double time if they want to help...


And I have said that to people before. Although most of the time I don't mind the chit chat - so long as it's a job I'm familiar with and don't need to think too hard. Sometimes it can be distracting when working on a difficult issue or multiple issues. However if they're the one writing the cheque, they can distract me all they want.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

What I hate as much as anything is to go to the truck to make out the bill and the customer or 2 are standing behind me watching. Had one even ask for receipts. :no:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> DO NOT MOVE TO OKLAHOMA it's in the customer code book they must watch, and tell you they used to do plumbing. They must also tell you how long they have known the owner.


:laughing:


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Epox said:


> What I hate as much as anything is to go to the truck to make out the bill and the customer or 2 are standing behind me watching. Had one even ask for receipts. :no:


Huh? What receipts? I hope he wasn't asking for your Supply House receipts. If he was asking for a receipt from your Company, tha's ok but your Supply House receipt, that is unacceptable. I had a customer ask me that a few years ago. I told him, he is doing business with me, not my Supply house. He gets a receipt from me, nobody else. I also told him, when you go to K-mart to buy a shirt, you don't ask K-mart for the receipt from their supplier. :furious:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

robwilliams said:


> Huh? What receipts? I hope he wasn't asking for your Supply House receipts. If he was asking for a receipt from your Company, tha's ok but your Supply House receipt, that is unacceptable. I had a customer ask me that a few years ago. I told him, he is doing business with me, not my Supply house. He gets a receipt from me, nobody else. I also told him, when you go to K-mart to buy a shirt, you don't ask K-mart for the receipt from their supplier. :furious:


That's why i get a recommended retail receipt from my supplier for nosy customers ; )


----------



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow Oklahoma must be alot like anywhere in rural Ontario because half of a service call includes dealing with the customer, and if any of them watched market place last week it will be worse. I usually don,t mind but once I had one customer that was very distracting so every time she would come into chat or just check in to see if there was any progress in the last five minutes I just stopped what I was doing every time set down my tools or whatever I was holding and crossed my arms and talked after about the third time you could see she caught on and it was all she could do hovering outside the bathroom and not coming in asking questions. The same customer insisted I do the invoice at the kitchen table instead of out in the truck. And let me tell you once she saw the final numbers on it she had two other things she' forgot 'to mention earlier..... of course


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I really don't mind them talking, but its when they are slow, & fragile, & I have to wait for them to move out of the way, everytime I gotta grab a tool or get material. Especially when they stand or sit in a doorway that is in my path.:furious: But I have no problem , if I got a clear path, running out to the truck, or wherever, in middle of their stories. I just tell them when I come back, ok now what were you saying about such & such. Cuz I really do enjoy some of the stories, & since I work alone, it breaks up the monotoney, & makes the customer feel more comfortable, &/or relaxed, when their paying out the big bucks.:yes: Part of the job, & establishing a good customer base, is the PR work.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Had a tennant the other day pull up a chair and watch me repair her sh valve. she said she was going to buy a house and wanted to learn as much about plumbing as she could so she could save $. I said ok but I have to focus here and wont be able to answer any questions. I kicked it into super high gear and replaced seats, washers and o-rings on both sides equipped with handle puller, wrenches and so-forth. She kinda just slowly backed out of the bathroom, I said hey where u going? I thought you wanted to learn something? She said never mind, I think I'll just call you to take care of my plumbing.:laughing:

I do hate when they follow you to the truck and ask whats the cost before you've even put pen to paper!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Had a tennant the other day pull up a chair and watch me repair her sh valve. she said she was going to buy a house and wanted to learn as much about plumbing as she could so she could save $. I said ok but I have to focus here and wont be able to answer any questions. I kicked it into super high gear and replaced seats, washers and o-rings on both sides equipped with handle puller, wrenches and so-forth. She kinda just slowly backed out of the bathroom, I said hey where u going? I thought you wanted to learn something? She said never mind, I think I'll just call you to take care of my plumbing.:laughing:
> 
> *I do hate when they follow you to the truck* and ask whats the cost before you've even put pen to paper!


 






Are you for real?? Some customers actually follow you to the truck? That's not good........:no:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I had a model watching me the other day. She stood about a foot away from me wearing a white shirt with no bra. For some reason it was very hot in the bathroom. I also kept dropping things! I also may have way under charged her. $120 for a faucet rebuild with $80 in parts! Seemed an ok price till I got about a mile away.


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

billy_awesome said:


> When home owners find it necessary to watch you (and or talk to you) while your work?
> 
> Went to install a new shower mixing valve, and bath tub today. I've been doing lots of commercial work the past few years, I actually haven't installed a tub in 2 years....:blink:
> 
> ...


This is one of those topics that really depends on your personal preference.

I love having the customer watching and interacting with me during the entire service call. I actually make it a point to tell them when I arrive... feel free to watch, ask questions, or go relax while I take care of your problem. This instantly puts them at ease knowing I am not trying to hide anything from them.

When I was first started out in the field, I didn't like them hanging around. I think this was partially due to a lack of confidence in my own abilities. I likely felt like they were trying to micro-manage what I was doing...but in actuality, they just wanted to be informed about what was this stranger was doing to their home.

Don't you like to watch what the mechanic fix your car because your curious how it works? Or ask a doctor questions about your body about how it works because your curious? It's the same for your customers...they are mostly just curious about their plumbing.

More often than not, I ended up learning something new from the customer as well as creating a more solid bond with them...which leads to great customer retention and mass referrals. They felt more like a friend after the service call than just an invoice number.

Instead of trying to get rid of them, maybe get them even more involved...


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

When I have a chatty customer I bring my wife with me to run interference. I swear that woman can converse with a brick wall. :laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I love these kinds of customers. Embrace the chit chat boys it tells you a lot of things. You will discover what they will do and what they will not do. They will tell you what else needs attention and for you to take the information and run with it. They will tell you what you must do in order to earn more work from them now or in the future. They are telling you what there perceived value is and what is very important to them and if you follow it you will be their plumber for life. The best thing is if you file the information away and have it in the computer for your next visit you already have common ground to talk about and price will not matter. People love to be remembered.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I had a model watching me the other day. She stood about a foot away from me wearing a white shirt with no bra. For some reason it was very hot in the bathroom. I also kept dropping things! I also may have way under charged her. $120 for a faucet rebuild with $80 in parts! Seemed an ok price till I got about a mile away.


If you want to render me speechless stick a drop dead gorgeous woman in front of me. Fee what fee? It is difficult to put two sentences together.

Thanks for the laugh


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I like to fish a big turd out of the toilet and ask them to "hold this a minute" That usually makes them leave. course, if you eat a lot of chile or buffalo wings and such, a good rip will clear them out in a hurry too :laughing: After all, no need to be rude


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I like being able to build relationships with my customers. I actually prefer them to be around while I am working. Of course, I am a likable person and they will only find that out by being around me. Letting them watch and ask questions builds trust. Granted, there are some customers that are incredibly annoying and overstep the bounds, but most are just normal people that are either curious or bored.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It has never bothered me for some one to watch... but if they question why I am doing it a certain way ... I mine that very much...

I had I one guy that I was repairing a water main and he just keep question everything... finally I drop the tools and told him .. If you know what you are doing then here is my tools and you do it and I'll watch...

then he says he doesnt know what he is doing ... so more or less he shut up and went away..


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I love when customers want to watch & talk to me. Those customers always become repeat customers and are more likely to refer me to their friends.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I had a model watching me the other day. She stood about a foot away from me wearing a white shirt with no bra. For some reason it was very hot in the bathroom. I also kept dropping things! I also may have way under charged her. $120 for a faucet rebuild with $80 in parts! Seemed an ok price till I got about a mile away.


That's funny right there. The stories I'm sure we all could tell.:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I love these kinds of customers. Embrace the chit chat boys it tells you a lot of things. You will discover what they will do and what they will not do. They will tell you what else needs attention and for you to take the information and run with it. They will tell you what you must do in order to earn more work from them now or in the future. They are telling you what there perceived value is and what is very important to them and if you follow it you will be their plumber for life. The best thing is if you file the information away and have it in the computer for your next visit you already have common ground to talk about and price will not matter. People love to be remembered.


I always try to remember where I have been and it's not too often I forget where and why, if I've been there before I always ask how the last repair has been holding up or ask questions about something they were telling me before. Multiple repeat customers get a kick out of "I like you, but I don't want to see you again for a while." 

Even though I sort of switched roles at the company I am at we still get people that refuse anyone else to their house other than me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I love these kinds of customers. Embrace the chit chat boys it tells you a lot of things. You will discover what they will do and what they will not do. They will tell you what else needs attention and for you to take the information and run with it. They will tell you what you must do in order to earn more work from them now or in the future. They are telling you what there perceived value is and what is very important to them and if you follow it you will be their plumber for life. The best thing is if you file the information away and have it in the computer for your next visit you already have common ground to talk about and price will not matter. *People love to be remembered.*


 






That's what tombstones are for.....:laughing:.. But I digress. The inquisitive customer who gets the brush-off from a grumpy plumber is less likely, actually alot less likely to want him back in their home. 

I have to stop myself from talking sometimes and remember to let the customer talk. I am too busy explaining how their plumbing works. I keep them informed without speaking in a condecsending manner.

You taught me to draw a scetch for the customer when doing a stoppage. Richard, that advice is priceless. I have never heard of anyone ever doing that until you....:thumbsup:

Richard, I'm teasing with the tombstone wisecrack. I'm all ears when you're speaking about sales.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's what tombstones are for.....:laughing:.. But I digress. The inquisitive customer who gets the brush-off from a grumpy plumber is less likely, actually alot less likely to want him back in their home.
> 
> I have to stop myself from talking sometimes and remember to let the customer talk. I am too busy explaining how their plumbing works. I keep them informed without speaking in a condecsending manner.
> 
> ...


Tommy Thanks.

Here is another tip to take the bank.
With a difficult customer with a stoppage ask him or her for a piece of paper and pencil and tell them it is to draw a picture of their problem. You want some type of cooperation and them getting you a piece of paper and pencil gives you that cooperation and a new starting point.
Let it be written that you gave it your all


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

If you are going to do service you have to be comfortable and confident enough to deal with it. It also helps you stay sharpe if someone is watching the whole time!


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Billy were you scabbing better not have been using your bosses materials... We all did a little moonlighting at one point i bet "how else you gona pay for school" anyways its funny i hated commercial and love service i like homeowners watching they see you are working at not banging your wrench off the furnace every ten minutes. The thing i hate is when your in a hurry and have other places to be so you show up do the job write the invoice no bs, and it takes them as long to write you a check, or looking for there cheques. Thats my pet peeve.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

The wife of a friend was going to watch me clear a stopped up A/C condensate drain trap. I took it outside with her in tow and explained "the way you clear this thing is simply put your mouth to it and blow that gunk out". She screamed some stuff and ran back into the house. I was laughing and called her back and showed her how to use the yard hose.
It was priceless.:laughing:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup. Its all about confidence, which in my opinion is the number one quality in a good service plumber. The second you show fear, they'll pounce on you. I like chatting with customers while I work. And I have no problem whatsoever showing them how it is done. Because I know most won't ever attempt it anyway. And if you don't like them badgering you with questions about what you are doing, deflect. When you go into the house, observe something that THEY are interested in. Maybe a dog, or cat, or art, or piano....you'll get it soon enough. And then, YOU start asking THEM questions. Most HO's want to talk about Fluffy, or their plate collection, heck, I've even commented on colors of the walls. Pictures, big tv's, nice garden...anything. Find that one thing they are most proud of, and, they'll do all the talking, and no questions. Try to be genuinely interested. you might also learn something you never knew.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I always wanted to tell them I believe you hired me to do this. Or give them my channelocks and watch him work


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

I had a great teacher when I was an apprentice. He was a Russian immigrant and had been in the U.S. for less than 10 years. In that time he learned english, became a citizen, and got his journeymans license. He was smart, incredibly hard working and a great plumber. I know I will never be as good as he was. The only problem was his attitude with customers. He hated them and could barely contain his distaste for "stupid f**cking people"
Both he and I have our own businesses today. He knows more, works harder, but is essentially crippled by his inability to be friendly. 
Talking to customers and being friendly, informative and just plain polite is not an option. It's a starting point for customer service. If you can't hang with that you should do commercial work or new construction, you can be as big an a**hole as you want there and fit right in.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

MikeS said:


> Yup. Its all about confidence, which in my opinion is the number one quality in a good service plumber. The second you show fear, they'll pounce on you. I like chatting with customers while I work. And I have no problem whatsoever showing them how it is done. Because I know most won't ever attempt it anyway. And if you don't like them badgering you with questions about what you are doing, deflect. When you go into the house, observe something that THEY are interested in. Maybe a dog, or cat, or art, or piano....you'll get it soon enough. And then, YOU start asking THEM questions. Most HO's want to talk about Fluffy, or their plate collection, heck, I've even commented on colors of the walls. Pictures, big tv's, nice garden...anything. Find that one thing they are most proud of, and, they'll do all the talking, and no questions. Try to be genuinely interested. you might also learn something you never knew.


 
This is so true. I had a lady play the piano while I worked. She was playing old time blues combined with Orleans jazz man it was beautiful and fun. I had to sit down and embarrass myself so she would play for me while I worked.

Work should be fun not work. There are days I feel guilty for collecting a paycheck. I do not feel guilty for the work I do but how much fun I have during the day interacting with my customers. I go to work verse people who come to work.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

It really is Amazing when we let our customers just chat . The stories , the joy & sadness ,, hearing something that matters OTHER then our own voices . 

Everyone has a story ,, not everyone is good at telling it . I've had several customers ( earlier on ) that had " Numbers tattooed on their forearms " ,,,,, Now tell me who's the toughest guy in the room ?? Think I wasn't hanging on every word !?? Amazing people !!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> This is so true. I had a lady play the piano while I worked. She was playing old time blues combined with Orleans jazz man it was beautiful and fun. I had to sit down and embarrass myself so she would play for me while I worked.
> 
> Work should be fun not work. There are days I feel guilty for collecting a paycheck. I do not feel guilty for the work I do but how much fun I have during the day interacting with my customers. I go to work verse people who come to work.


What about on this day Richard?:laughing:








03-07-2012, 04:58 PM #*1* Richard Hilliard 
Senior Member

 

Join Date: Apr 2010
Location: sarasota,fl
Posts: 1,502 

 My Photos  








*How do you REMAIN calm and cool when someone PI$$es you off* 
QUESTION


Why the need or feeling to get confrontational? Typically when I get into that mood it is hard to get back out and it affects the rest of my day.

I have jacked a plumber against a concrete wall with a spud bar in hand. I once put head in a metal break ready to throw the break. I could have killed that a hole and ruin my life. I once put a guy’s head into a toilet bowl because he pissed me off. I have done other really stupid things that I will not put in writing. I can kind of get nuts. It is not because I cannot get fired up it is because I choose not to get confrontational.

QUESTION ON THE QUESTION
Maybe off topic, but how do you control it? You can't tell me you don't deal with some people that you'd like to punch in the face.
__________________
Effective communication, meeting and exceeding expectations, understanding client’s needs and wants, listening and hearing the real intent of client’s words and discovering the client’s perceived value will always win over the client to use you.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> What about on this day Richard?:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don that was during my younger days. The plumber I jacked up with the spud bar was an employee that got nasty with my wife. He is lukcy that is all I did. Again it was an employee that was dumb and did not give a damn and not a customer.:bangin:


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

beachplumber said:


> Try giving them tasks to do.
> 
> 
> If your rodding a drain have them run fixtures to test.
> ...


Ha! I was doing that today while running a sewer.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are you for real?? Some customers actually follow you to the truck? That's not good........:no:


 

Walking out to my truck is pushing it BUT.........

You all might hate me for saying this:


I don't mind at all when a paying customer watches what and how I do what I do and asks questions. I look at it as they are seeing the value in their choice of using me and that they worked hard for their money so why not I ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SimplePlumber said:


> This is one of those topics that really depends on your personal preference.
> 
> I love having the customer watching and interacting with me during the entire service call. I actually make it a point to tell them when I arrive... feel free to watch, ask questions, or go relax while I take care of your problem. This instantly puts them at ease knowing I am not trying to hide anything from them.
> 
> ...


Bingo!

It's a sales opportunity with a willing participant...
A chance to talk about their plumbing in their home...
I can't tell you how many second jobs and future jobs I've gotten while talking to a customer that hung around while I was working...
I don't have anywhere near enough fingers and toes to keep track...

And it doesn't even feel like selling...


----------

